# Liquid Logic Manta Ray 14 - input?



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone on here have experience with this boat?

Right now I'm considering buying it or a Wilderness Systems Ride 135.

Things I generally like in a boat:
Pretty fast
Tracks well
Decent amount of storage space
Decent stability (I do not need to stand up in it).

All thoughts and comments welcomed! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i had a LL manta ray 14 and loved it tracked good, pretty fast and pretty stable (i can stand up in mine and throw a cast net or fish standing) but is not as stable as the ride. seat is pretty nice its about the same as the ride seat and got 2 small 6" hatches one inbetween your legs i used for my wallet and phone. then one behind the seat i never used and then a big one up front i put a spare paddle and anything i wanted to stay dry in


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

great boat! LL is now Native.








fits your description perfectly! even attracts fish!


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

I'm going to look at a used manta ray this weekend. Anything I should look out for? Even if has the Liquid Logic logo on the side do you all still consider it a good boat? Were there any quality issues with the LL version versus native?


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Make sure and check out the scuppers real good, some of the LL models had problems with them cracking.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

and look at the back bottom cornor of the seat. thats where, i had a crack about an inch long and when you sat down it opened like an half of an inch so water would pour in. thats why i took it back and they gave me a native manta ray 14


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will be sure to look for those defects.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

